# Crawford, Peterson, Kukoc, Finley?



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/story/129602p-115855c.html



> The Knicks have intensified their search to add a scorer after the Chicago Bulls rejected a deal earlier in the week that would have brought Jamal Crawford to New York, according to an Eastern Conference official.
> Knicks president Scott Layden also has been in contact with the Toronto Raptors, who are looking to unload Morris Peterson. In both trade scenarios, the Knicks would trade Othella Harrington, a veteran with a reasonable contract who can play either center or power forward.
> 
> Finding a proven scorer who can immediately step into the rotation is paramount for the Knicks, with Keith Van Horn and Allan Houston both nursing groin injuries. Although both players are expected to be in the lineup Wednesday for the season opener against Orlando, Layden is concerned about the team's depth at shooting guard and small forward.
> ...



Finley can play SF and move Van Horn to PF or the bench. But he's obviously a dream.

Crawford is a shoot first PG, but Milos Vujanic is too... I don't think he would mesh well with Houston, Van Horn, and McDyess. Glad Chicago rejected whatever the trade was.

Peterson is an upgrade over Shandon Anderson, but not by much. If the Knicks get him, Carroll won't make the roster.

I like Kukoc the most. Great bench player with intangibles and passing that can play SF. I'm hoping the Knicks get him.


----------



## hatnlvr (Aug 14, 2003)

I don't think anyone in the league wants to deal with Layden. He will most likely end up just cutting someone because he does not have what it takes to pull off the 2-for-1 trade that we need.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

I'm sure the Bullls hung up on Layden when he asked for Crawford and offered Harrngton. Sure their salaries match, but the similiarities end there. I dont want Kukoc, he is washed up. MoPete would be nice.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hatnlvr</b>!
> I don't think anyone in the league wants to deal with Layden. He will most likely end up just cutting someone because he does not have what it takes to pull off the 2-for-1 trade that we need.


I think Gm's would like dealing with someone who is clearly lacking in the talent judgement department. You are much more likely to pull a fast one on Layden, as opposed to say Mark Cuban!

As for the proposed Mo Pete deal I don't think the Raps really need Harrington, we have almost as many PF's / undersized centres as the Knicks do.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

What does Peterson add that Shandon Anderson doesn't?

Kukoc at least adds another dimension to the Knicks, they lack front court players that can handle the ball.


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

Ward, Harrington, Knight, and the Knicks 2005 first round pick for Michael Finley.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dirtybirds81</b>!
> Ward, Harrington, Knight, and the Knicks 2005 first round pick for Michael Finley.


:laugh: :laugh: And just why would Mark Cuban do that?


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: :laugh: And just why would Mark Cuban do that?


Too Many shooters....save money.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

Nice to hear all these names but I say nothing happnes and Layden cuts Vranes,Knight or Harrington....


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Kukoc will be a Knick*

Face it,Kukoc is gonna be a Knick..Hes exactly the bin layden prototype...Slightly past his prime and injury prone...True he has talent,but his game has seen better days...

Personally,Ild like to see the Knicks sign Lenny Cooke for next to nothing...The guy is 6'6" with a 7'1 wingspan..He has talent in the world but no clue how to play at the NBA level...yet

Any thoughts?


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

There's no room for him on the roster. Since he hasn't been signed by any team, he's going to the NBDL. If he does well there, I'm sure teams will revisit him. Though I doubt the Knicks will be in the running for another young PF in need of development, they already have 2 young PFs.


----------



## mofo202 (Apr 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: :laugh: And just why would Mark Cuban do that?


Stole the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Lenny Cooke is signed in the phillipines(i think) and hes dropping 45 points a game against these nobodies. hes not gonna be in the nbdl


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> There's no room for him on the roster. Since he hasn't been signed by any team, he's going to the NBDL. If he does well there, I'm sure teams will revisit him. Though I doubt the Knicks will be in the running for another young PF in need of development, they already have 2 young PFs.


If you're talking about Lenny Cooke, he's a two.


----------



## nyksju (Feb 11, 2003)

plus we cant sign anyway we already have 16 players and have to get down to 15


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

Kukoc: he's nearing the end of his career but if the idea is a 1-2 year player at 20 MPG with time off for injuries, he's still got plenty of game. He fits better on a win-now team, but I'll take him over Van Horn right now.

Finley: obviously. Other than Deke, who would the Mavs want that badly from the Knicks roster? I doubt the Mavs trade Finley. He's as close to a team captain as they have and if there's one coach who can blend too many scorers into a cohesive unit, it's Don Nelson. 

Peterson: Better offensively than Anderson, but as Rashidi said, not much of an upgrade. It's not worth the effort.

Crawford: a talented player. I'm not sure he fits on the Knicks, but he's young, talented and worth the pick-up. Don't know who the Bulls would take in return, though.


----------

